# womb lining scan dublin?



## doopy (Mar 12, 2011)

hi girls, having ivf abroad and need to have a womb lining scan in Dublin-are there gp's that can do this or is it only places like the blackrock/beacon clinic with loads of facilities? any help would be much appreciated. also any idea of cost.thanks
doopy


----------



## boboboy (Feb 29, 2008)

Hi Mrs,
You can go to Ultra Sound Dimensions in Blackrock - open late evenings and weekends - run by a mother and daughter and very friendly .  They have a web site just google them.

Also try Femplus in Blanch - run by a doctor who will also help if you need it when going abroad - also google them for details
I tried both and liked both and I think it was about E100 for the scan compared to E150 in the Beacon which I didnt like at all.


----------



## doopy (Mar 12, 2011)

hi there boboboy, thanks for that-yes 100 is def nicer than 150!! 
xdoopy


----------

